# newbie



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

hi there everyone,

I am new to this site. Where do i start? 
About me!!! i am 32 have pcos been ttc for about 5-6years  no joy. I have had a failed ivf in 2005, lap and dye test l the last year everything normal. 
I am currently taking clomid (i am on cycle 4) and metformin to help with the weight lost. The dr's seem to think that i can't concieve beacuse of my weight? The only reason i have been clomid is because i harrassed my gp, as nothing was happening and most people i know who have had a lap and dye test get pg (not me). The funny thing is before when i was young, trying not to get pg went on the pill, had some accidents morning after pill? Now i am trying to get pg and it's not happening.
just waiting for ovualtion to take place and we will see if it happens this month. I get so upset when i see af, but then i read so many success stories and i feel  maybe it will happen. I am on 100mg, well i took it on this cycle as i felt that 50mg  was not doing anything. I only have 2 more cycles to go so i pray it happens soon. I can't afford to do ivf again, not sure what i will do if it does not work   
As the dr's say there is a window as i am in my early 30ths. 
I am not going to lie it does get discouraging but it is always good to know i am not alone.
Baby dust to you all


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

want2beamum Welcome to FF 

 to hear about your struggle. Glad to hear that your gp's are trying to help with the clomid and the met. I know a few of the girls on here have managed to lose a few pounds with the met so fingers crossed for you. Have they advised you as to a diet plan that may work re PCOS? I was advised by my hosp to try the south beach diet. I've started a few times but I'm rubbish at sticking to it  but I have heard of people who have had good results on it.  Are they taking blood tests on the clomid to check if your ovulating? Maybe ask if they could do this for the next few cycles and see where you stand , and you will never be alone on here 

I'm going to give you a few links that you might find useful. Please feel free to explore and post in any thread you can contribute too  

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you want:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area

If you need any help please feel free to ask 

Wishing you every luck  
Suzy


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Want2beamum,

Welcome to Ferility Friends, you have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship  

I too have PCOS and was given clomid and met. I also managed to lose 2 stone which i truely believed help me conceive my little boy.

A low GI diet can help with PCOS, along with the met. Are you being monitered on clomid? Do you know if its helping you to ovulate?

Good luck hun      

Nikki xx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you ladies,

outspan 3 i have been montoired before for the first month when i started clomid, then i was left to get on with it. 
I was not happy about the doseage on 50mg as i found that af was coming.
I asked the nurse if i could have 100mg instead, she agreed and had been scanning me. I have been ov which is good news, just waiting for the supper swimmer to meet my lonley egg..


I will look at the other forums. I am have also lost weight thanks to metformin, my system has only now got use to it. The nurse told me to decrease the dose if i could not tolrate it, but now everything is ok i am back to my 1500mg a day now. I need some new clothes but i am not going to get to happy yet until i feel i am at a good weight?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi want2bamum,
Please join us on the Clomid board. There are lots of luurverly ladies who are supporting one another.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153016.375

As I understand it with weight, is that hormones (esp. oestrogen) like to store themselves in fat, so their effectiveness in the body is greatly reduced. My SIL has PCOS, went on weight watchers course after several yesrs of ttc, lost a few stone and fell pg - she maintains it was the weight loss, like Dakota says. Hard work, but worth it!

Good Luck,
PoDdy


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site.  I do think weightloss does help with PCOS - I have lost a lot of weight before having treatments because I know it will increase the chances of it working.  Unfortunately although some people do fall pregnant after a lap and dye, it's not necessarily a form of treatment, so don't be disppointed that it hasn't happened for you.  I know you're desperate to go on the clomid and try that treatment, but if you're wanting ( and your dr's are wanting) to lose weight, then clomid might not be the right move at this point in time as it can put weight on you.  I would try and lose a bit more before starting it again - say 10% of your body weight as they say this can make all the difference xxx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you bee-bee

I am on cycle 4 already. It's not that i am really big, b4 i was going to the gym 3 times a week i lost weight but not enough. When i went to my gp she would not give it to me. When i had my lap and dye test last year, i got referred to see the top consultant at guys so i am under her team.
I have been to the dietian and she told me honestly she does not see me skinny as a am big boned?
I have lost some weight and i am thankful that the metformin is agreeing with me at last. I am about size 14 which is not that big or is it? dr's keep going at me to lose weight and i am so i hope i get my bundle of joy soon......


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends more on what your bmi is when it comes to treatment - I will never be skinny and am quite muscular but I have still had to work hard to get my bmi down.  Good luck huun xxx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

not sure what it is, but i am losing weight i have no love handle's and you can see my curves  
How are you doing? how long have you had pcos?  when i got told i had it i was in shock and there was no internet stuff for me to look up i got my information from verity who gave me the stuff i needed to know.
i have got head around it slowly but surely, i have been hopitizlied 3 times due to pain and no dr knew what it was? so it's only now really that there are more and more been told that they have it.
My dp sperm is fine it's me but i am not ovulating which i knew before as i have never fallen pg!!!
I am now so it's just for the sperm to meet the egg!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2004.  So far I have lost 5 stone.  I have been on metformin since 2004 too.  My DH has no problems I just don't ovulate on my own and I don't respond well to clomid.  BMI is your body mass index - if you google that you should find a tool to help you work yours out xxx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

it's always the way, we have all the poking and prodding and they get away with it 
What happened when you were on clomid?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

The first 2 times I had 100mg and 150mg and didn't respond at all.  Then I had a 2 year break - had a round that worked but m/c and then the last 2 round of 100mg I didn't respond to so they stopped giving it to me! xxx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry to hear that. My fertility consultant told me six months and then that is it??  
He told me that if it fails i will have to do ivf again which i would have to pay for? I don't find him very nice really but i have got a nice nurse and even better gp. I am just trying to relax and not to get worked up. I have to admit sometimes it's hard to stay postitive when  af keeps coming. The nurse says it is working so it's just a matter of time now.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

6 months is pretty much the standard I think although I have heard of people having more cycles than that - it all depends on the dosage you have etc.  Is there no chance you can try IUI before IVF? xxx


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

what is iui? i am not sure what is going to happen. What is the cost of iui? please feed me inof so i can use it.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure about the cost of IUI as ours is on the NHS but it stands for interuterine insemination.  I know there are several ways it can be done - a natural IUI would be if you were ovulating normally, or clomid IUI, or injectable IUI.  Basically once you are ovulating, sperm is insterted into the womb via a catheter xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

want2bamum said:


> sorry to hear that. My fertility consultant told me six months and then that is it??


To be fair to your consultant, it's generally accepted that clomid, if it is going to work and providing you are on a dose that is making your ovulate - it will work within 6 months and if it hasn't by then it's unlikely to ever work so keeping you on it longer term is a bit pointless and, in fact, long term clomid use can be detrimental over all. In a way, it's better this way than waste your time taking it endlessly. Doesn't help I know!  You still have a couple of months though...  
Don't understand why not try IUI though, unless it's a funding issue and they can only fund you for IVF under their PCT criteria?  You can always ask for a second opinion if you are not happy with what your cons is telling you.

As for costs of private IUI, anything from about £500 to about £2000 depending on what drug regime you have and where you go. You could probably find out more info if you ask the ladies on the IUI boards.



C~x


----------



## want2bamum (Aug 26, 2008)

To be fair to your consultant, it's generally accepted that clomid, if it is going to work and providing you are on a dose that is making your ovulate - it will work within 6 months and if it hasn't by then it's unlikely to ever work so keeping you on it longer term is a bit pointless and, in fact, long term clomid use can be detrimental over all. 

clomid is making me ovulate i am just waiting for the  to hit the egg. I am getting on edge as it is cycle 4 and nothing yet but i am glad that i am ovulating. At times it does get discouraging when AF makes an apperance.
I will speak to my fertitly nurse 2moro as i have another scan?  I am also on metformin which is helping with the weight lose so all things are coming together.


----------

